# CO2 leak locator spray?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yesterday I went to exchange my CO2 tank and mentioned to them that I think I have a CO2 leak somewhere as the tank didn't last as long as I would have thought.

They recommended a spray used in the auto servicing sector to find gaseous leaks in car engines (air hoses, air conditioning hoses etc.). You spray it on and it shows bubbles where the leak is.

I know that I could get the same effect with soap but I can't seem to get the right "consistency" where bubbles will easily form so this may be an option for me.

Anyone ever use this stuff and would it be safe to use (though I assume as long as there is positive pressure nothing can get into the system)?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I just take a cup of water, and dump a lot of dish soap in there, stir it around with my finger and then drip it over all my connections.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Better Bubble™ leak locator is formulated to pinpoint the smallest leak quickly and easily. Safe to use on most gases including ammonia, oxygen, air, and refrigerants. Its thick formula produces large, long lasting, well defined elastic bubbles that stand up under pressure and windy conditions. It may be used on surface temperatures from 20 degrees F to 250 degrees F, is non-corrosive, will not attack rubber or plastic, and is biodegradable.


US based company, I would imagine any establishment that handles refrigeration repairs would have a similar product.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I do the same thing Kevin does. It works well.


----------

